# One-character plays?



## zaoshang (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, has anyone a one-man play available?

A friend of mine who is a student actor has to prepare a solo performance for an exam.

If anyone has a long monologue (10 to 20 minutes or so), please contact me.

Thanks!


----------



## Aztecsfinest (Sep 11, 2008)

I did one by a guy called Noel Coward, the play was The Vortex...
Tell him to avoid Stanislavski method acting, the russian translation is what fucks alot of actors up. I ended up throwing a table at the judges at my audition!!They liked it, then the personality breakdown happened, the day was all down hill from there!

Also there's this fabulous play over here in Ireland called Forgotten, one man play, I wouldn't reccomend playing it, but I would reccomend watching it if it ever goes overseas.

Forgotten by Pat Kinevane
Forgotten by Pat Kinevane

To hell with Othello!! (although that's pretty good too... Even now very now an old black ram is tupping your white ewe...)


----------



## zaoshang (Oct 8, 2008)

Many thanks Aztecs! I'll let my friend know about this.


----------

